
Google, Not the Government, Is Building the Future - Osiris30
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/17/technology/personaltech/google-not-the-government-is-building-the-future.html?pagewanted=all&hpw&rref=business&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=well-region&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well
======
whatnotests
And it's OK.

Only Soviets think the government should be all things to all people.

